# A new high



## Webmaster (Mar 16, 2006)

AnnMarie brought to my attention that we reached a new high: "Most users ever online was 756, Today at 03:17 PM." 756 people logged on simultaneously! That is sooo cool. 

I just love this community that we're building here. For all those years, many thousands of Dimensions readers were out there and many came to the website, but there wasn't a real focal point. These new forums have brought us all together in ways that I never dreamed would happen. And it's wonderful to see not only the familiar faces, but a lot of new people, and also young people who have heard of Dimensions and what we're all about. 

Sooo.... when are we going to break a thousand online all at once?


----------



## Ash (Mar 16, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> AnnMarie brought to my attention that we reached a new high: "Most users ever online was 756, Today at 03:17 PM." 756 people logged on simultaneously! That is sooo cool.
> 
> I just love this community that we're building here. For all those years, many thousands of Dimensions readers were out there and many came to the website, but there wasn't a real focal point. These new forums have brought us all together in ways that I never dreamed would happen. And it's wonderful to see not only the familiar faces, but a lot of new people, and also young people who have heard of Dimensions and what we're all about.
> 
> Sooo.... when are we going to break a thousand online all at once?



We better start organizing "Show Yourself Fully Naked For 10 Minutes Day" now. 



Yay for Dimensions!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 16, 2006)

Ashley said:


> We better start organizing "Show Yourself Fully Naked For 10 Minutes Day" now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for Dimensions!



I will be here for that! Fully clothed of course!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 16, 2006)

So - Um - Conrad when is the *Dimensions Convention?*  

But congrats the new forums are great!



Webmaster said:


> AnnMarie brought to my attention that we reached a new high: "Most users ever online was 756, Today at 03:17 PM." 756 people logged on simultaneously! That is sooo cool.
> 
> I just love this community that we're building here. For all those years, many thousands of Dimensions readers were out there and many came to the website, but there wasn't a real focal point. These new forums have brought us all together in ways that I never dreamed would happen. And it's wonderful to see not only the familiar faces, but a lot of new people, and also young people who have heard of Dimensions and what we're all about.
> 
> Sooo.... when are we going to break a thousand online all at once?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 16, 2006)

Ashley said:


> We better start organizing "Show Yourself Fully Naked For 10 Minutes Day" now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for Dimensions!



No nipples??


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

WOW!

756 online all at once....and as I reflect....I wasn't online at 3:17p.m. :doh: 

I've been taking care of some rambunctious and one sick kid that has a cold in the house...plus my wife just got the FLU from her workplace......she's been REALLY sick today.

As of right now, though, she has eaten some toast and drank some water.. and she's pretty achy....I hope that everyone is staying well. The FLU is mighty bad where I live. Lots of people have it.  Luckily, I just caught a cold.

I know that I've rambled on....so I'll just say that I hope that I am online when we do have 1000 posters online simultaneously.

I've really enjoyed this community! :bow:


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> WOW!
> 
> 756 online all at once....and as I reflect....I wasn't online at 3:17p.m. :doh:




I wasn't either, Swampy. Damn!  

However, congratulations Conrad! Onward and Upward!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2006)

All right!!! It's only a matter a time before you have your own TV show


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> WOW!
> 
> 756 online all at once....and as I reflect....I wasn't online at 3:17p.m. :doh:
> 
> ...




I'm feeling crappy too. I was babysitting 3 kids last night who were coughing and junk too, so I think there's something going round here. I'm undecided if I'm going to college or not. I'm already nearly late, but I'll go in in a bit if i feel better. Hope your wife feels better soon.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 16, 2006)

Everything is dandy, tralala. Things are sweet, to use that venacular. None of this disestablishmentarianism.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 16, 2006)

Fantastic! I wasn't online at that time, either--can't leave work until 3:30 or so. But yeah, it just keeps growing.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 16, 2006)

and I thought perhaps you had found yet another hobby to engage in. 

A fellow Dimwit and I were commenting just a couple of days ago on how great it was to have this reformatted community where people of such diverse demographics (to use an all-encompassing word) can meet to share commonalities and explore differences with a minimum amount of discord. I think the tone you set by your personal philosophy/mission for Dimensions, whether overt or not, contributes largely to the increasing popularity.

Congrats on a job (an avocational one, at that) well done. 



Webmaster said:


> AnnMarie brought to my attention that we reached a new high: "Most users ever online was 756, Today at 03:17 PM." 756 people logged on simultaneously! That is sooo cool.
> 
> I just love this community that we're building here. For all those years, many thousands of Dimensions readers were out there and many came to the website, but there wasn't a real focal point. These new forums have brought us all together in ways that I never dreamed would happen. And it's wonderful to see not only the familiar faces, but a lot of new people, and also young people who have heard of Dimensions and what we're all about.
> 
> Sooo.... when are we going to break a thousand online all at once?


----------



## abluesman (Mar 16, 2006)

I wasn't online then either. But, Conrad, you deserve a round of applause for a job well done. You've created a wonderful community for like-minded people to discuss relative issues and also just hang out with friends.

And let's not forget the Mods. They're all doing a helluva job.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes Conard, you deserve our thanks for building great size-acceptance community! 

Three cheers!!! 

Hip! Hip!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 16, 2006)

Whooo Hoo; world domination is next!

Awesome job Conrad and thank you for providing us with this wonderful space to share. You are a rare jewel of a man and I sure your lovely wife Ruby can attest to it all!


----------



## Zoom (Mar 16, 2006)

Of course, the number of people NOT visiting our board is at an all-time high, what with, uh, population expansion.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 16, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Fantastic! I wasn't online at that time, either--can't leave work until 3:30 or so. But yeah, it just keeps growing.


 

Heh..nice choice of words


----------



## mossystate (Mar 16, 2006)

WAIT!!..That sounded..ummm..err...well...like some feeder guy schmoozing you..sorry!:shocked: ..female here..not a feeder..well, I am about to feed myself..but.....:bow:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 16, 2006)

I was online, but a few feet away I was sleeping in my nice bed with the kitty.


----------



## herin (Mar 16, 2006)

Dang, I missed it! Just got home from work. Well, maybe next time. Thanks to all who run this website. It has been such a nice place to hang out. :wubu:


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 16, 2006)

mossystate said:


> WAIT!!..That sounded..ummm..err...well...like some feeder guy schmoozing you..sorry!:shocked: ..female here..not a feeder..well, I am about to feed myself..but.....:bow:



lol. I'm having a good chuckle right now.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2006)

I was here, as it was after 6PM Eastern time


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 16, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> ..... "Most users ever online was 756, Today at 03:17 PM." 756 people logged on simultaneously! That is sooo cool. .....



Woo Hoo!! Wow Conrad, that is amazing, and I was online here at the time. I knew this place was growing by leaps and bounds, but whoooooo!

And, yes I too think we need a Dimensions convention. Let me know, I'm ready to help plan it! 

Congrats!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 16, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Of course, the number of people NOT visiting our board is at an all-time high, what with, uh, population expansion.


*Phooey!* I say the glass is half-_full!_

(I like the way you think, *Zoom*)


CONRADulations!


----------



## Janet (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow! We reached an all time high without some of the regulars! 

Imagine what would happen if everyone was present and accounted for!!

Congratulations, Conrad and everyone!


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 17, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Woo Hoo!! Wow Conrad, that is amazing, and I was online here at the time. I knew this place was growing by leaps and bounds, but whoooooo!
> 
> And, yes I too think we need a Dimensions convention. Let me know, I'm ready to help plan it!



You know, that would be so much fun. 

In the meantime, I need to find a way to get all those guests to register as well.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 17, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> You know, that would be so much fun.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to find a way to get all those guests to register as well.



A Convention might do that. LOL I'd be willing to help in any way I can.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm feeling crappy too. I was babysitting 3 kids last night who were coughing and junk too, so I think there's something going round here. I'm undecided if I'm going to college or not. I'm already nearly late, but I'll go in in a bit if i feel better. Hope your wife feels better soon.



You are very sweet, Em. :bow: 

My wife is sorta feeling better. She still can't eat what she would like to eat.

I hope that you feel better also.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 17, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> In the meantime, I need to find a way to get all those guests to register as well.



They might already be registered - I just posted a poll to find out if those mysterious guests are actually members who haven't logged in.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 20, 2006)

Another another one April 19, 2006:

"Most users ever online was 764, Today at 04:59 PM."


----------



## herin (Apr 20, 2006)

Yay us !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Another another one April 19, 2006:
> 
> "Most users ever online was 764, Today at 04:59 PM."


_*YOWZA!*_

Strangely, these records have all been set at times when I wasn't even online!

Pop into the Clubhouse for a cool one, *Conrad*...You've earned it!


----------



## Jane (Apr 20, 2006)

Same here, Free.

Maybe when we leave others feel safe to come out of the brush?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 20, 2006)

764!!! 

*Goes to chill the champaign


----------



## Tina (Apr 20, 2006)

It's been interesting to see the traffic numbers here, as the old board had no function to display it. It's obvious that this is the most heavily-trafficked SA site around, and it's been great to have new people (and longtime readers who just never posted) begin posting. There's always something new to read here, and great people to interact with. I can only imagine how much bandwidth this site sucks up.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 20, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> "A New High"



Yeah, when I saw topic header, I was afraid Conrad was wheelin' and dealin' something entirely different...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW...I am still just always amazed at the number of people that hang out here and share this community.

Wonderful job, Conrad....and I second the concept of a Dimensions convention/bash. I'm in and would love to help plan it.


----------



## Jane (Apr 20, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yeah, when I saw topic header, I was afraid Conrad was wheelin' and dealin' something entirely different...


Kinda fit in with the Cheech and Chong theme, though.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> It's been interesting to see the traffic numbers here, as the old board had no function to display it. It's obvious that this is the most heavily-trafficked SA site around, and it's been great to have new people (and longtime readers who just never posted) begin posting.



I agree, honey.

I'm loving that, even when I'm too pooped or burned out to post, there are still lots of lively conversations going on. It's fun to read. It's not so big that it feels anonymous, but large enough that there's enough people to stimulate interesting discussions.

I really feel that the new board software has revolutionized the place. I'm happy to see it.


----------



## rarwrang (Apr 20, 2006)

hurray!

(standing ovation)


----------



## missaf (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Conrad, how's the server load comparing to the old boards now days?


----------



## fatlane (Apr 20, 2006)

Hehehehehe... he said, "high". Hehehehehe!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2006)

I actually was online, just realized that it was 5pm PST - so it was 8pm here! 

Yay, I contributed.


----------



## Observer (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not absolutely sure if what follows below was related to the record high, bit I can't help but note the following:

Four major additions to the Weight Story room shortly preceded the surge surge -- two were really novellas, all are relatively long reads:

How Samira got Faty, by Swordfish, 11 sections
Marci's Journal, by Marci, 2 sections
Sara, by Tad E - 2 sections:
Vanity 1, by MattL - 11 sections

In addition we had in the previous few days added Book 2 of the Tara Epic by The Id (four sections), three new BHM contributions by Big Beautiiful Dreamer (four sections), Pars 1-3 of Nancy and Elle by Sly (five sections), the elusive archival Fattening of the Prom Queen by John (six sections - heavy collaborative editing by moi on this one), and four miscellaneous stories.

This is a total of 45 posted story sections in five days, well above our normal pace.. 

Kudos to all the contributing authors, as well as the readers who responded by keeping the story collection reader count at above average levels -- at one point I believe over 100.


----------



## herin (Apr 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Hehehehehe... he said, "high". Hehehehehe!



Now_ you_ said "high". Chuckle *snort*


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 21, 2006)

missaf said:


> Hey Conrad, how's the server load comparing to the old boards now days?



Hard to say. Traffic keeps going up and up. vBulletin is definitely FAR more efficient than the old WebBBS software was. We also moved from one suite into another, and our Internet Service Provider claims that we are currently "unregulated," i.e. don't have a bandwidth cap as we used to have in the old suite. The tech guy claimed we're using about 80% of their capacity all by ourselves, and they have some 600 websites inhouse.

So whatever limitations we have now are internet-related (general slowdowns and hiccups), enduser-related (slow connections) and server-related (the Dimensions server is a fairly old machine by now; the replacement has been up and running for a couple of months, but I haven't switched over yet).


----------



## Webmaster (May 2, 2006)

And another new high: Most users ever online was 804, Today (May 2nd) at 03:10 PM.


----------



## Jane (May 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> And another new high: Most users ever online was 804, Today (May 2nd) at 03:10 PM.


And THAT was us arguing in Hyde Park.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 2, 2006)

Conrad's that's awesome. It's nice to see people "conversating". I'm just amazed, when I log in, at how many people are on at any given time. 

You must be thrilled with the response to the new software.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 15, 2006)

And again!!  

Most users ever online was 810, Today at 07:25 PM EST.


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 15, 2006)

Yay Conrad! Awesome! The convention idea sounds great. Of course I would come. Anonymously of course since I don't want to be flogged and thrown in the pool LOL! Maybe the other Republican/Christian and I can be in a dunk tank and raise money for Dim. I'm sure it would bring in a lot!


----------



## Webmaster (May 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> And again!!
> 
> Most users ever online was 810, Today at 07:25 PM EST.



I just saw that. Wow. I am so thrilled at how well these forums work, and that they mean so many different things to our community, while at the same time bringing us all together.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 16, 2006)

I for one love comming here. I do so in the mornings before work and agan in the early evenings after work. It is a great place with even greater people and I wouldn't miss it for all the tea in China!

I am so happy to be a member here and know that there are so many friends here!

Thank you Conrad for letting me be here.


----------



## gypsy (May 16, 2006)

Being familiar with this particular software from another forum I belong to, it's easy to see why the boards are going up in popularity. Once you get the hang of it, it's really very user-friendly. Thanks again Conrad, for switching it over...it's made things a lot easier.


----------



## RyanFA (May 19, 2006)

that's great, hopefully the community is getting bigger. I'm sitting here wondering if I was on at that time hmmm.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 8, 2006)

AND AGAIN!!! 



I guess when you break them every few days it's not as big of a deal?? lol - Just a few days ago it was up to 826, now this. 

_Most users ever online was 856, Today at 07:24 PM. EST_


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> AND AGAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was actually online then. Amazing that we are now breaking the high every few days. That just shows how fast this site is growing!


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*So what's the weight limit of the Dimensions forum??

 *


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 14, 2006)

Today!

*931* at 6:35 PM Eastern Time. Wow!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 14, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Today!
> 
> *931* at 6:35 PM Eastern Time. Wow!




Holy crud...That is amazing!


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 14, 2006)

and yet again!!!!!!

957 at 6:56pm et
today


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 14, 2006)

Already beaten- 957, Today at 06:56 PM. Neato. How's about when we break a thousand - someone springs for donuts? 

854 guests? Who ARE you people? Did you bring a gift?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 14, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> 854 guests? Who ARE you people? Did you bring a gift?



Party crashers. They ate all the dip and TP'd the front lawn. 

Bastards.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> They ate all the dip.
> Bastards.



I bet they all double-dipped too. The philistines!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 15, 2006)

CubanFA said:


> and yet again!!!!!!
> 
> 957 at 6:56pm et
> today



Amazing. Now let's go for a thousand!!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it's awesome! Dimensions has come a long way since its' beginning as a magazine. This is wonderful. Congratulations Conrad! You have a great site and quite an interesting group here...

I vote for a party when it's officially 1000.


----------



## Observer (Jun 15, 2006)

Just a response to Samanha's question about the guests.

All these "guests" aren't really "guests." 

Many are members who haven't bothered to log in 'cause they are just surfing and reading.

The new record is terrific though.


----------



## CubanFA (Jun 15, 2006)

We Got 10 More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


967 Today
We Are Getting Closer.:d :d


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 15, 2006)

I saw the new record; that's so awesome. I think I'll just leave my browser logged in for the next few days just to try and skew the results closer to 1000...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2007)

Oops, You Did It Again​


> Most users ever online was 1,573, 06-16-2007 at 01:39 PM.






Bravo!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 19, 2007)

Yup, by a mile. There must have been publicity somewhere. Almost 1,600 simultaneous users. Amazing that a server can do that when it takes my Vista machine ages to bring up Microsoft Word.  



FreeThinker said:


> Oops, You Did It Again​
> Bravo!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2007)

*This is better than the Dow Jones Industrial Average *


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow. That's incredible! I'm ready for that Dimensions Convention, Conrad.  (If that starts to be a serious topic, PLEASE let us all help!)


----------



## ActionPif (Jun 19, 2007)

View Who's Online 
Most users ever online was 1,605, Today at 05:56 PM.



kthxthatsalotofpeeps.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 19, 2007)

coool!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 19, 2007)

One question that I had with all of the new features added... Is there a way to see who the Clubhouse members are? I know that you listed them a while back Conrad, but that some time ago, there certainly are many new members now.

Also, I think a Dims convention would be really cool!

Stan


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 19, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> One question that I had with all of the new features added... Is there a way to see who the Clubhouse members are? I know that you listed them a while back Conrad, but that some time ago, there certainly are many new members now.
> 
> Also, I think a Dims convention would be really cool!
> 
> Stan



They're listed in the "forum leaders" link on the bottom of the main page.


----------



## jack (Jun 19, 2007)

i set a personal high record today, too.

i'm higher than polaris.


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2007)

How cool is this???

Currently Active Users: 1680 (115 members and 1565 guests) 
Most users ever online was 1,687, Today at 09:10 PM.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 20, 2007)

I was actually online this evening when this was happening:

*Most users ever online was 1,718, Today at 07:24 PM.*

WOW.

Just, WOW.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2007)

And one more time: 
*Most users ever online was 1,740, Today at 10:28 PM. (EST)*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2007)

...um...What's going on with all this?

Why the sudden increase in traffic?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2007)

Eep. 

Most users ever online was 1,761, Today at 10:49 PM


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 20, 2007)

Currently Active Users: 1763 (126 members and 1637 guests) 

21 June 04.09am GMT, = 20 June 11.09pm


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 20, 2007)

Most users ever online was 1,775, Today at 04:04 AM. 

(11.04pm, eastern time US 20 June )


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 20, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Most users ever online was 1,775, Today at 04:04 AM.
> 
> (11.04pm, eastern time US 20 June )



Holy smoke. Maybe we're on to something big. Hey, maybe Google will buy Dimensions!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 20, 2007)

sixteen-_hundred_-something guests?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 20, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> Holy smoke. Maybe we're on to something big. Hey, maybe Google will buy Dimensions!




LOL you can dream, but nah... we're fat, remember?  Only a relative discerning few truly appreciate the wonder of Dimensions!


----------



## Observer (Jun 20, 2007)

1775 at 8:04 - and the Library forums have pulled ahead of the Weight Board with 188, a new record for them. 

We have a bevy of new material - but I'm going to have to tell veteran community member EDX that his two contributions today were at least partially responsible. 

Actually Cammy, Rachel, Da Games Elite, Big Lady Lover, Big Beautiful Dreamer and a host of other recent contributors all deserve a share of the credit. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> Holy smoke. Maybe we're on to something big. Hey, maybe Google will buy Dimensions!



Ooo ooo oooo, if they do, I want an office!!  With a ball pit.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, I just saw The Lounge has more readers than the Paysite Board....*thud*


----------



## gameguy (Jun 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ooo ooo oooo, if they do, I want an office!!  With a ball pit.



I second that! I want the ball pit with the giant tube play-structure. A habitrail for executives!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, it peaked with yet another new high last night, 1,824, and is already in the 1600s this morning. Maybe, given the fact that the population is getting fatter and officially "overweight" people are now a majority in the US, the world is ready for a community of big, beautiful people who no longer feel they need to apologize for their size and support the $40 billion diet industry.


----------



## butch (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but I was shocked to see how many hits the "I find the paysite disturbing" thread was getting. Just now, at 11:37 am EST, 12,481 'views' are listed for that thread, and its been up less than a week.


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2007)

butch said:


> I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but I was shocked to see how many hits the "I find the paysite disturbing" thread was getting. Just now, at 11:37 am EST, 12,481 'views' are listed for that thread, and its been up less than a week.



*Heh... that thread's been locked and its still accumulating views.

And I was too busy catch-up reading through the 30 pages of posts before I had a chance to contribute.

*


----------



## Jane (Jun 21, 2007)

butch said:


> I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but I was shocked to see how many hits the "I find the paysite disturbing" thread was getting. Just now, at 11:37 am EST, 12,481 'views' are listed for that thread, and its been up less than a week.



EXACTLY what I thought.

An intelligent debate was held, off and on, and it generated a lot of activity.


----------

